# Built-In



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Well, pretty much done. Just need to order some glass shelving for either side. All in all, wasn't that hard to do, just took some time. 

Base: 5 foot bathroom vanity. Took it apart, cut/chopped off the top to make it shorter.

Base Top: Birch, 3/4 inch thick.

Sides, shelves, rest... all birch.

I started with the Birch due to the price, it was half the price of Oak. Come to find out... one time special deal. Now Birch and Oak are priced the same. I would do Oak next time... like I had PLANNED LOLL

Tools I got to play with...

Mitre saw
Router
Finishing Nailer
Small compressor
Drill
Circular Saw
and several handtools, you know, the standard list, hammer, screwdriver, etc...

<img src=http://mywebpages.comcast.net/tisenberg/BuiltIn.jpg />

Oh, and don't ask about the "plans"... I talk to the wife, she says what she wants, we discuss basic dimensions... and then I go buy the wood with what is in my head and start cutting. Bad idea... but it works for me


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

looks good tisenberg, wanna come over to my house?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good but shouldn't this have been a winter project. Shouldn't you be working on your summer projects like the LATTICE:tellyou: :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks good tis.. i like the doors...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Very nice! I like how well it matches with the floor and trim. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice Job! :thumbsup: Good thing lattice wasn't in the design plan. Sorry, Jody started it.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Great job.
Rodster


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks guys. I figured I was going to get some more lattice smacks on this. In fact, my wife said the lattice is a "fall" project. I told her that I had to get it done before that and she asked why. I told her that the people on the forum are already all over my ass for not finishing it. I told her it is like having her for a wife and a whole crowd of other people as the second wife/master. She laughed.

FWIW, The project cost me about $500 which is cheap! Still need to order the glass shelves, but that shouldn't add to much, probably another $100 to $200.. I HOPE.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Initially i did not notice how it was sets back in the cubby space.. man thats a perfect fit.. looks great...


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

The wife wanted the front out enough to fit the TV... about 26 inches deep and about 33 wide. She wanted the sides set back, they are about 13 inches deep.

On the right side, it is hard to see, but there is a white bump about half way up the wall on the right side. This bump is a touch pad for the lights with three lighting positions. The wiring for the lights go down the outside of the furthest right panel. I used the router to cut a grove in the wood for the wiring channel. The touch switch is similiar to a contact or pressure sensitive switch, but closer to a touch lamp control. You just lightly tap it and the lights come on. Nice $18.00 switch for those lights.

Shelf above the TV is fixed/attached, I slotted the boards with the router to make it a nice tight fit. The top two shevles can be moved. There are peg holes every two inches. The side shelves are peg holed too. I used a one by four and marked the holes on it to have a template. If I do this again... which my wife says I will be doing, I will probably purchase the real template for the drilling process. The holes worked out, but I would feel a little better mentally if I had a more percise marking/drilling process for the holes.


----------

